# Sticky  English language services and listings for France.



## berkinet

This topic is a place to post links to English language support for general life in France. This might include day-to-day things like utilities, health and transportation. But, might also include local and national services and agencies as well.

Postings might include, but are not limited to;

Phone Numbers (with cost if applicable)
Web pages
Email addresses
Business references (translation, concierge services, etc.)
Pointers to existing lists of English language resources in France. (Doctors, lawyers, accountants, etc.)
You may also wish to post strategies you have used to find help and support in English.
While posts are free form, please be careful to note if the information provided is limited in some way. For example, Region or city, nationality (I.e. consular services), group/religious affiliation, etc..

Please be respectful about the forum rules on advertising. It is fine to post a service you have used and were satisfied with, but advertising and other general announcements are not acceptable. It is ok to follow-up another post if you have information to update, correct, or, based on personal experience, contradict information that has been posted. However, this is not a place for general discussion and debate over any particular information that may have been posted.


----------



## berkinet

Here are a few phone numbers to get things started. All will either answer in English or offer an option for English...

SNCF 36 35 then 1 for english 0,40€/min
Orange +33 9 69 36 39 00
EdF +33 9 69 36 63 83
SOS Help Emotional support line for internationals in France +33 1 46 21 46 46
Amelie 36 46 0,06€/min
RATP 34 24 press 9
BNP Paribas +33 157 082 200
Chronopost +33 9 69 391 391


----------



## Bevdeforges

Wow, that list looks very useful! Let me refer folks to the lists of English speaking professionals published (and periodically updated) by the US Consulate in Paris. 
https://fr.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/additional-resources-u-s-citizens/

You may have to dig a little bit, but there are listings of doctors, lawyers who speak English, along with some helpful information about things like driving licenses, getting married in France - all in English. An no, you don't have to be American to access the various lists and info brochures.

There used to be a listing of English speaking private detectives, too. But they don't seem to have that one any more. The mind kind of boggles at just why the Consulate would prepare such a list, but perhaps that is just a bygone era.


----------



## 95995

There is an English version of the notaires.fr website - either click in the top right hand corner to change Français to Anglais, or go direct to https://www.notaires.fr/en.Whilst some information such as English speaking notaires may not be completely up to date, there is excellent information on will and property purchases, etc. and it is a very good place to do a search on the legal terms you know in English in order to determine what might be the equivalent in French, or the closest equivalent in French.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just a quick note here. Although we simplified the rules to more general principles (and so no longer have a "rule 10"), we still have to discourage posting links to what are other forums for people interested in moving to France. What we're looking for here are English language services (telephone or online) for specific agencies, businesses or administrative offices. 

If you're looking for advice, opinions and recommendations, just post a query here in ExpatForum and get a discussion going.


----------



## berkinet

French government data on a wide range of topics is available from data.gouv.fr Many of the data sets are in English and the user interface is available in French, English, Italian and Spanish. However, even if you set the interface to English, many data sets are still described only in French, even if the content is not.


----------



## berkinet

Official *COVID-19 Information in English.*


----------



## VERITE1

Probably been mentioned already but never mind:

https://www.ameli.fr/haute-garonne/assure/english-pages

This service is available all over France, the link says haute-garonne because it's where I live but you can enter (or not) your own post code.


----------



## berkinet

The official rules for determining French tax residency.
https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/resident-de-france-residents-france#English version


----------



## Bevdeforges

berkinet said:


> The official rules for determining French tax residency.
> https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/resident-de-france-residents-france#English version


Actually, since you raise the issue - the Fisc website has quite a bit of information now available in english. Sometimes it is on the same page with the French information. Other times there are pages all in English. 

On the impots.gouv.fr site https://www.impots.gouv.fr/portail/particulier just enter a couple of English language terms for the information you're looking for (example: "residence") and very often it will return a page in English (or with English explanation). The International section looks as though it is only for non-residents of France, but try there, too. You may be pleasantly surprised.

And, the translations are much, much better than they used to be.


----------



## berkinet

Ameli.fr (l'Assurance Maladie) Has updated their English language phone number. From their website:

CONTACT THE FRENCH HEALTH INSURANCE
You need any information, regarding your social security insurance, benefits and healthcare rights in France ?
Call our French Health Insurance Advice Line :
09 74 75 36 46 (from France)
0033 974 75 36 46 (from other countries)
Monday to Friday, from 8:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m.
Our English speaking operators will answer immediately or within 48 hours, if the answer requires research.​


----------



## VERITE1

berkinet said:


> Ameli.fr (l'Assurance Maladie) Has updated their English language phone number. From their website:
> 
> CONTACT THE FRENCH HEALTH INSURANCE
> You need any information, regarding your social security insurance, benefits and healthcare rights in France ?
> Call our French Health Insurance Advice Line :
> 09 74 75 36 46 (from France)
> 0033 974 75 36 46 (from other countries)
> Monday to Friday, from 8:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m.
> Our English speaking operators will answer immediately or within 48 hours, if the answer requires research.​


This information was posted on 25th September......I suggest deleting one or the other (I don't mind if it's mine).


----------

